# Excited to Join the TT Club



## Cl_corderTT (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi ALL,

new to the forum, and in a weeks time I will have my Audi TT delivered, so excited to say the least.

Its my first TT (and first automatic), It's only the base model, 1.8T S line S Tronic, in white, but can't wait to get behind the wheel.

Any advice much appreciated.

Cheers

Christian
East Sussex


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Christian, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome..
It's S-Tronic and not automatic by the way.
Automatic is a generic term for a slush box.
Steve


----------



## Cl_corderTT (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks ALL.

Cheers for the clarification Steve, all I meant was I can give my left foot some rest  but looking forward to the S- Tronic.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Happy motoring.
Steve


----------

